# UK People, Wheres the best place to purchase Windows Vista?



## Dan2312 (Nov 23, 2008)

As above, im after the 64 Bit version for my planned i7 build.

Scan.co.uk have gone rather expensive.

Cheers, Dan.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 23, 2008)

grab an oem copy off ebuyer for about £65 edit: DAMN WTF its gone up by £20, that takes the piss, so £85 for oem, could always try ebay


----------



## wolfblitz1979 (Nov 23, 2008)

I got mine from overclockers.co.uk, was cheaper than Scan for that at least.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 23, 2008)

thepiratebay.org

I've heard they're VERY cheap from there


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2008)

Seems they are all around £84 for the 64bit Home premium sadly.


----------



## Dan2312 (Nov 23, 2008)

ok cheers, scan want £93. lol


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dan2312 said:


> ok cheers, scan want £93. lol



ebay you can pick an oem copy up for £75, new of course


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 23, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> thepiratebay.org
> 
> I've heard they're VERY cheap from there



Please refrain from recommending piracy please. Thank you!


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 23, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Seems they are all around £84 for the 64bit Home premium sadly.



well this is all due to the supposed "credit crunch", 3 months ago a oem copy of vista x64 would set you back £64.

ill tell you what ive found, theres all this panic about recession, theres gonna be one alright but its not down to the volatile stock market its about panicking and every tom dick and harry from multi national corporate companies to your average joe sole trader decide to hike up prices of everything to try and protect themselves, when all they are doing is creating the problem. everything is going up at stupid rates and its all of us who pay for it in the long run. groceries, housing, technology etc etc

and the funny things is amidst this, petrol (gas) prices have been rapidly falling despite them being at an all time high before all the talk of the "credit crunch" and recession well thanks for the consolation (booby) prize, im sure were all glad were paying what we are for petrol despite everything els rising well above the rate of inflation. god save our queen and this glorious country. get that fat twat gordon brown out of power, we are a democratic government and i dont remember voting for that useless pos. when blair left (ok he wasnt winston churchill but we werent in the state were in now with him in power) there should have been an elction simple. but then what does that do, you might choose the lesser evil IF your lucky FACT. why do we have to settle for these toffs who have no idea what britain is all about, i for one wouldnt if i had a choice, and that prick cameron is just as bad, with all his hug a hoody shit and riding to work on a bike, these so called politicians have grown up with a silver spoon in their mouth and try and act like they know what british people want and expect. they no idea, but what are we, the people to do about it, cause i dont see any working class people in parliment do you ?


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2008)

man you talkin BS bro, i tell you that gordon brown was a tight chancellor what you think it was blair doing all the work before 
its a global issue not a british issue, global economic downturn and itll take a global turn to make that grow again

we had it mad easy for too long, its about time some stupid idiots got stingy tightened the strings and that

all this makes us save energy and planet earth so its not all that bad

i actually found a few decent deals around, its a good time to buy but a lot of things like bills are going up

check TPU make a WTB thread check ebay or try get oem or a education version i dunno what they are called but they are cheap and you can give them to others


----------



## panchoman (Nov 24, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> thepiratebay.org
> 
> I've heard they're VERY cheap from there


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 24, 2008)

hahaha  nice pic


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 24, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> man you talkin BS bro, i tell you that gordon brown was a tight chancellor what you think it was blair doing all the work before
> its a global issue not a british issue, global economic downturn and itll take a global turn to make that grow again
> 
> we had it mad easy for too long, its about time some stupid idiots got stingy tightened the strings and that
> ...




trust a scott to say that no offense lol. I talk BS do I? 

these supposed "tax cuts" brown is imposing are doing more harm long term than good and thats a fact (news today, VAT to be cut 2.5%), hell who do you think is paying for these tax breaks lol, its us, hes borrowing and spending like theres no tomorrow only now he has free rein cause he is "da man" and not just the chancillor, tightened the strings ? spending and borrowing by the government is up more now in this global recession than it was before its only making the matter worse. 

how does this make us save enrgy ? if you want to talk about energy effiency then maybe you should ask why our government isnt tackling our energy problems, there simply investing in other long term damaging energy sources like nuclear power. id much rather my hard earned tax money be spent on finding new sources of* renewable* energy than paying through the teeth for gas and electric prices to some god awful foreign government (russia/iraq/iran) to fund their nuclear arms race or whatever other war causes they have.

imo we need to be self sufficent as a country/ constituancy and not rely so much on exports/imports for our economy because if global meltdown does happen, that way we can look after number one (US). im on a pre payment gas meter and im sick to death of paying a foreign company for gas and electric, i have a 2 year old son who has a life threatening condidtion, and i cant afford to put the heating on when its cold, dont tell me weve had it easy, i havent and now its even harder than before. 

im sorry for going way off topic, this didnt mean to happen, but i strongly suggest if we want to carry on with this topic of conversation then we should create a new thread in GN or maybe another UK clubhouse maybe more aptly name "the UK politics and debate clubhouse" that does have a ring to it lol


----------



## J-Man (Nov 24, 2008)

Anywhere that's the cheapest 

Overclockers will have it.


----------



## sarahjn10 (Feb 9, 2009)

I got the cheapest and the best deal for my sister from eCostSoftware
http://www.ecostsoftware.com/microsoft/microsoft-windows-vista-ultimate-sp1_p3773
I purchased the full version of windows vista ultimate with SP1 and there service was also much appreciated. I believe the deal which I got is remarkable.
Check it out!


----------



## xu^ (Feb 9, 2009)

Remarkably expensive more like lol ,id have to be blind drunk to pay that much..


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 9, 2009)

Either,

Put a [WTB] thread in the sales section.
or
Get Vista Home Basic for £72 off OcUK. 

It's going to be expensive, however you could just download Windows7...


----------

